
StackOverflow – a missed opportunity - vimvq1987
http://vimvq1987.com/2016/05/stackoverflow-missed-opportunity/
======
Mahn
I wouldn't call it missed opportunity, they just decided they wanted to be the
page you go to when you search on Google rather than the place you go to
discuss and debate, and they succeed wildly at that. But yes, it's a shame
that community wikis and information "compendium" type of threads had to be
sacrificed. Sometimes I wonder if they wouldn't be better off creating a spin
off site just for debates and open ended threads reusing the existing SO
community, but then they'd argue there's reddit for that, even though reddit
isn't quite the same.

------
pacnw
How could StackOverflow work as effectively for such a broad set of topics
with a small community?

I suppose I don't understand the point of the article as written.

------
NKCSS
Might want to change the "Expert-sexchange" (sic) typo :)

~~~
hartpuff
It's kind of an in-joke/meme for some people to write it like that.

